# Buying a camera in malaysia?



## ajmall (Feb 2, 2005)

has anyone bought a camera or equipment in malaysia before? my family are off there for chinese new year and am now looking at getting a Fuji s3 (not a 20D as my sig says!). due to the exchange rate and tax etc it can potentially save me a lot of money plus i won't have to pay import fees like i would buying it overseas through ebay. 

thanks for your help, 
Andrew


----------



## Jess (Feb 2, 2005)

Photography is big in Malaysia. I wouldn't be any more concerned about quality that if you purchased in America or Europe. Maybe you'd like to check out this forum, they're all from Singapore, Malaysia, etc. Maybe they can give you advice on where your parents should shop for you?

http://forums.clubsnap.org/

That's actually the first forum I was a member of until I found this one and the geography was a little better. Plus they use a lot of terms, like Bokeh and a bunch of internet slang that I can't figure out, lol. Great people tho.


----------



## danalec99 (Feb 3, 2005)

Why Fuji? I thought you were serious about the 20D!


----------



## airgunr (Feb 3, 2005)

I haven't searched this link but as I remember it has a fair bit on info on photography there.  Maybe it has some suggestions?

http://mir.com.my/rb/photography/


----------



## ajmall (Feb 3, 2005)

danalec99 said:
			
		

> Why Fuji? I thought you were serious about the 20D!




the only thing that appealed to me about the 20d was the 5fps at a low price compared to its rivals such as the nikon D2H. i have a bag full of nikon equipment and it would cost me a lot of money to buy new lenses all over again especially as used digial lenses are hard to come by. all my nikon film lenses are used or bought in sales. plus the fuji has more megagagapixels and looks a lot sexier! 

oh and thanks for links!


----------



## Contra|Brett| (Feb 4, 2005)

the s3 pro.

it's the only digital camera that even approaches the dynamic range of film.

it's more like a 6mp camera than a true 12.

it has two photodiods per photosite, one small and one normal.

This gives the ccd nearly a 400% boost in dynamic range.

You will enjoy excelent white on white contrast, as well as no 'grey' area between where black and white meet in a sharp line.


----------



## darich (Feb 4, 2005)

ajmall said:
			
		

> i have a bag full of nikon equipment and it would cost me a lot of money to buy new lenses all over again


there are adaptors on the market that allow nikon lenses to be used on Canon bodies.....and vice versa. They're not too expensive but I've never used one so not sure if you retain all the TTL features or if the quality is affected.


----------



## ajmall (Feb 16, 2005)

i've heard about those but never really searched for them. to be honest i'd rather use camera's legitimately without adapters


----------

